# Pickup mounted snowblower



## Nick bulau (Oct 4, 2018)

Like many of you, I have thought how useful a large snow snowblower(6'6") could be. But every one I have seen is either jokingly underpowered or painfully slow on the road. I belive I have built a happy medium between the two. 

The specs on the blower.
I used a 3 point 6'6" snow blower that is now hydraulic drive 50 gpm. Which is fed from a dutze 4 cylinder turbo diesel in the bed. What this means is I will have 70hp going to the blower which I hope is enough power. 

Does anyone have any advice or ideas for attributes a rig like this should have? 

Pics to follow.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nick bulau said:


> Like many of you, I have thought how useful a large snow snowblower(6'6") could be. But every one I have seen is either jokingly underpowered or painfully slow on the road. I belive I have built a happy medium between the two.
> 
> The specs on the blower.
> I used a 3 point 6'6" snow blower that is now hydraulic drive 50 gpm. Which is fed from a dutze 4 cylinder turbo diesel in the bed. What this means is I will have 70hp going to the blower which I hope is enough power.
> ...


I believe the reason that no one does something like what you are attempting to do is because you can hook a blower to a skid loader and end up with more or less the same concept, but much more versatile price of equipment.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

It's been done. Jerre's Service on you-tube.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nick bulau said:


> Like many of you, I have thought how useful a large snow snowblower(6'6") could be. But every one I have seen is either jokingly underpowered or painfully slow on the road. I belive I have built a happy medium between the two.
> 
> The specs on the blower.
> I used a 3 point 6'6" snow blower that is now hydraulic drive 50 gpm. Which is fed from a dutze 4 cylinder turbo diesel in the bed. What this means is I will have 70hp going to the blower which I hope is enough power.
> ...


The reason no one has done is because it requires a huge power plant on the back of the truck to operate one efficiently to the point of getting anything done.






A 5.9 Cummings and it still isn't speedy by any means. And that was after Jerre did a ton of tinkering with smaller engines.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

I think Mark hit the nail on the head.

It's not that it can't be done, as it has in the past, but it can't be done cheaply with a relatively small power plant.

If you look at how truck mounted snowblowers are used, it is typically for blowing plowed/pushed snow into trucks or otherwise out of the way. If you go look on U-tube for blowers, you will see them loading trucks in Montreal, or blowing snow at airports, etc.

I think that a Sicard Jr, Unimog with a blower, or something similar would be about the smallest size that has been successful on streets, etc. They typically have 200-300 hp engines running the blowers, which is far too much engine to get in the back of a pickup.

Snowblowers generally move at walking speed when working. The exception would be some of the large airport blowers, but they are running 1500+ hp

You have skidsteers or municipal that use blowers for sidewalks, but a pickup is too wide for that. Note that most municipal implement carriers with blowers (trackless, Holder, M-B) are using 100+hp powerplants.

There are inverted tractors for driveways, and they are going to be much more efficient than a front mounted blower (whether on a tractor, skidsteer, or truck). 

Comparing to a front mounted tractor blower, running off the PTO, a pickup mounted blower is going to be less capable, less maneuverable, with poorer visibility. The only advantage to a pickup mounted blower that I can see over a tractor mount would be a higher road speed. 

With that said, what do you see as your niche?

Why wouldn't someone buy a used Sicard Jr or Unimog over a pickup?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver said:


> It's been done. Jerre's Service on you-tube.


I would have beat you to it, but I was nice enough to find the actual video and post the link.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

What about a “Wing” plow on a Furd....Do you need an extra Cummings????


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> What about a "Wing" plow on a Furd....Do you need an extra Cummings????


Shoot...that was the POS Powerjoke 6.0h no that pushed the wing.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I would have beat you to it, but I was nice enough to find the actual video and post the link.


That's because I'm a rude Canuck and not a pet-friendly 'Merican.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The reason no one has done is because it requires a huge power plant on the back of the truck to operate one efficiently to the point of getting anything done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After watching that video, I can personally confirm without reason that a hi flow skid loader mounted blower is WAY more efficient.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver said:


> That's because I'm a rude Canuck and not a pet-friendly 'Merican.


Just an angry klompen wearererer...someone pick your tulips?


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

Here a link to one that work really good. But buddy put a ton of work into it. Blower Shaft driven by a 1.6l engine and he converted to Rear steering.

In the smoking diesel video, that blower is terrible.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

boutch said:


> Here a link to one that work really good. But buddy put a ton of work into it. Blower Shaft driven by a 1.6l engine and he converted to Rear steering.
> 
> In the smoking diesel video, that blower is terrible.


I'm guessing a little suspension work too.
Out of curiosity, how much ballast does he have to counter the blower weight?


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

Th


EWSplow said:


> I'm guessing a little suspension work too.
> Out of curiosity, how much ballast does he have to counter the blower weight?


The engine driving the blower is in the trunk. I think that all he got for ballast.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

boutch said:


> Th
> 
> The engine driving the blower is in the trunk. I think that all he got for ballast.


That's what I was guessing. A video of the build would be interesting. I'm not that ambitious.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

boutch said:


> Th
> 
> The engine driving the blower is in the trunk. I think that all he got for ballast.


It looks like the suspension is blocked up and solid. It doesn't move at all when he lifts the blower.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Why not do an inverted blower on the back, using an ebling hitch, and a pto drive blower, or mount a 40hp Kohler air cooled directly onto the blower with an electric clutch


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

Triple L said:


> Why not do an inverted blower on the back, using an ebling hitch, and a pto drive blower, or mount a 40hp Kohler air cooled directly onto the blower with an electric clutch


I Like the inverted idea but visibility backing up would suck. SnowVac makes truck snow blower with mounted 27 and 38hp engine. There is a bunch of you tube video of then and it seam slow, but they could be with the smaller engine. The Blower look like a farm king blower.

https://www.snowvac.com/snowvac_01.php


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Delete the box on the pickup and it would be the same as running a tractor... With a true inverted snowblower if a 40hp tractor can run it and propel itself and the hydraulics for steering ect why won't it be enough? The gear reduction from 3600 rpm to 540 will make it an absolute monster


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

Nick bulau said:


> Like many of you, I have thought how useful a large snow snowblower(6'6") could be. But every one I have seen is either jokingly underpowered or painfully slow on the road. I belive I have built a happy medium between the two.
> 
> The specs on the blower.
> I used a 3 point 6'6" snow blower that is now hydraulic drive 50 gpm. Which is fed from a dutze 4 cylinder turbo diesel in the bed. What this means is I will have 70hp going to the blower which I hope is enough power.
> ...


Truck:

Four wheel steering is best a close second is rear wheel steering

Deep reduction transmission you will want a way to keep the truck going along under heavy loads and slow speeds.

Locking Differentials front and rear Axles

Heavy duty front and rear suspension


----------

